# NEW Universal Quick Mount System for Hang/Lock-on Treestands WWW.HANGONBUDDY.COM



## PiGUY (May 12, 2009)

Fellow Archers,

Predator Innovations is Proud to announce that The HANG-On BUDDY is now for sale @ WWW.HANGONBUDDY.COM

What is the Hang-on Buddy you may ask yourself? The Hang-on Buddy (H.O.B.) is at quick mounting system for YOUR Existing Hang/Lock-on style treestand. The system adapts to your existing stand, no need to purchase a new treestand. 

STRAP IT, HOOK IT, PIN IT, Shoot Straight!

Our system is the first ever on the market to be adaptable to your existing treestand. The unique design of the detention hooks make them fit vertually every stand in the market place(I'm sure we'll run into a few that it doesn't fit, but we haven't so far). 

Our System makes the difficult task of hanging a stand many times easier. Simply strap the our mounting base in your favorite tree, then hang your stand on the base, insert the locking pin for an added element of safety. 


If you have a favorite stand, get several bases and hunt that favorite stand from all you spots. Not to mention, if you take your stand home with you, no one can steal it. 

Our system at $40, is far less expensive than purchasing a new stand system that can also use multiple mounting bases. The millenium system sells for almost $200, you could cover 5 spot for the price of one new stand. 

Check us out, try one out and if your not completely satisifed send it back for a 100% money back guarantee. Thanks for your support in advance.

Rob Ehrig
CEO
Predator Innovations, LLC


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I like the idea but how do i know if it fits my stand?


----------



## PiGUY (May 12, 2009)

On my website there is a fitting guide, if that doesn't do it email me [email protected]
THX 
Rob


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

has anyone used one yet?


----------

